
This couple built their own tiny home for $10,000 - kjhughes
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/this-couple-built-their-own-tiny-home-for-less-than--10-000-162920658.html
======
ChuckMcM
I was wondering how hard it would be to convert a 40' high cube cargo
container into living space. Tricky to get light in but renting a plasma
cutter is fairly inexpensive. You'd get to start with a nicely durable
structure for not too much more than they paid for the trailer platform.

------
akinder
Correction: They built a trailer and mooch off the girls parents. Not really
all that commendable.

~~~
mrsteveman1
It seems like the right order to do things actually, I can understand starting
off that way. It's not too different from simply building a traditional house
on the land permanently (whatever you think of building on your parents
property), both are a step up in certain ways compared to simply living in the
parents house. And this one is on wheels, it can be moved away at some point
if they want to.

I think it'd be worth it, if at all possible, to build in such a way that real
plumbing can be swapped in when the time comes. "litter box for humans" is
making me cringe :)

Also the parts of this story that are about them as a couple are cute I think.

